# Anyone up for a meet and greet in Ohio?



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

I was wondering if any of you Ohio guys would like to get together for a meet and greet to get to know one another. Maybe on a Saturday or Sunday some where central for everyone. Steve :waving:


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I am all for it!!!:waving: :waving:


----------



## stcroixjoe (Feb 10, 2006)

I'm in , if isn't to far away


----------



## Easy (Jan 21, 2007)

I could do that, just let us know when and where...

Don


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Well guys if it is just us 4 where do you want to get together at? Maybe the Hard Rock down town or the Willoughby brewing company. Let's have some more Ideas.If those places aren't good for you guys. Steve


----------



## LHK2 (Jan 22, 2007)

Count me in, Let me know where and when?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Sounds more like we are gonna have a North East Ohio meet. We shoud go somewhere that has pool tables. I havent shot pool in a couple years. Maybe Scorcher's in Eastlake??


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm in for where ever and that is centrally located for everyone involved. Steve


----------



## stcroixjoe (Feb 10, 2006)

i would go downtown you guys are about 1hr 20 min east of me downtown hauling azz 40 min


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Dont want to be the fun spoiler for the downtown ideas, but not alot of bars, specially strip clubs will let me in(only 20)


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Well there is a Quaker steak & lube at 5935 Canal Rd Cleveland , Ohio. I just map quested it and it will take me 54 minutes give or take and I am probably the farthest out. Let me know if this sounds good to everyone. And then we can work on a time.Steve


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Sounds fine to me.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Count me in from the Canton Area


----------



## stcroixjoe (Feb 10, 2006)

that will wok for me.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Well anyone have a time they would like to do this? I was thinking maybe Saturday the 17 at 1 p.m. Let me know if thats good for everyone and if not when would be a better time. Steve p.s. as long as were not plowing.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Fine for me. I am flexible to the time, so if it changes so be it. I doubt we will be plowing, remember I fixed my plow, which means no more snow


----------



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

Sorry guys...I'm a late jumper. I just noticed the thread. Sounds like fun. Is there room for wives, or is this strictly Mano-a-mano?

Also, Quaker Stake sounds good with me. This is a good idea. I'd like to do it before the season next year too. It's a nice way to meet fellow snowplowers.:salute:


----------



## Easy (Jan 21, 2007)

Sounds good to me. Let us know where and when for sure.
Don


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

F250
Let me know time and place if its not to far I will be there me and JEEPCREPIN will ride up.
JOSH


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Well, so far we only got the guys from the Cleveland area going. If you are willing to make a roadtrip up this way, we would love to have you guys there!!!!!:waving:


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

I will jump on my privare jetand be there LOL Take a lap top with you almost like the real thing We will see thou.
Josh


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Allright, we will be expecting you in your private jet. And your private limo is gonna pick you up from the airport too, right??


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

i'd like to go but, we'll see next week... if i have to work..


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Well if the date and time are good for everyone well see each other on Saturday next week. Walker and jeepcreepin we would love it if you guy came up the more the merrier. So if all is good well see ya all Saturday Steve. P.s. if you guys want to bring the wifes and kids thats cool. I know mine would be bored to death so it will just be me.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Oh come on crb2500, you dont wanna miss out do ya? Sucks about your job situation now, but hey at least you are making some good dollars nowpayup


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

Were did you guys decide to meet at?


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

At the Quaker Steak & lube in Cleveland. Walker the address is on the first page of the tread. If you want to map quest it. Steve


----------



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

Sounds like a good ole time. I'll hope to see you guys!!


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

So Walkers have you decided if your coming up on Saturday for the get together. Steve


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

Sorry felas next time I was kinda late getting into it :crying:You guys go ahead have a good time be safe have a couple for me 
JOSH


----------



## chazg33 (Aug 15, 2005)

hey steve and tom i will be there also sat at 1;00,i know right were its at,,as long as its not snowing.sounds fun...


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Thats cool Chuck we will se you on Saturday. Bring my money j/k with ya see you then.Steve


----------



## RHarrah (Sep 3, 2005)

What time are you meeting at the Quaker steak & lube at 5935 Canal Rd Cleveland , Ohio?


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

are there any hotels close by i can probably come but would want a place to stay


----------



## stcroixjoe (Feb 10, 2006)

im going to try to make it but i have to replace my hot water tank on sat.if it makes it that long lol, as for hotels there is about 4-5 on rockside rd about 7 min from the bar


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

We are meeting at 1 p.m and I'm sure there are hotels around. Steve


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Well I hope everyones still in for Saturday. I hope to see you all there Steve.


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

WELL GUYS I'M HERE TO SAY I CAN'T MAKE IT.:crying: i rented a ss last night and moved snow all night..now its snowing.. i only had 10-12 hours of sleep all week .. its getting old now so i'm going to bed for the day..they say we had 18",and it was blowing all week...payup :realmad:


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

i HOPE EVERY ONE HAD FUN!!!! let me know how it went..i just woke up and theirs 2" so off to plow i go.. i'll check back later.. (only1/2 my route needs done for sunday)


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Well me and Syden a.k.a. Tom had a great time at Quaker Steak & Lube today along with are wifes. Sorry no one else could show up. May be next time well have a better showing. We would have liked to meet the rest of you today. Steve


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

damnit i just caught this thread, and would have loved to come up. oh, well maybe next time. pete


----------



## Easy (Jan 21, 2007)

Wanted to be there, but a customer called and I had to meet with him for some additional work. Maybe next time. I would like to meet some of the local guys.
Don


----------

